# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Dành Cho Tháng Sáu

## danhchothangsau

Thể loại: Tâm lý, tình cảm học đường/ Thể thao
 Đạo diễn: Nguyễn Hữu Tuấn
 Diễn viên : Huỳnh Anh,Trần Thiên Tú,Quốc Trung.....
 DOP: Trang Công Minh - Nguyễn Việt Hoàng
 Dựng phim: Julie Béziau (từng thực hiện các phim: Chơi Vơi, Bi đừng sợ, Lời Nguyền Huyết Ngải…)
 Âm thanh: Franck Desmoulins
 Âm nhạc: Guillaume Vétu

 Trailer:







wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

 Dành cho tháng sáu - Bộ phim về bóng rổ học đường đầu tiên tại Việt Nam.
 Dành cho tháng sáu là bộ phim xoay quanh câu chuyện về ba người bạn học phổ thông Kiên, Minh, Hoàng.Trong đó, Kiên - chàng đội trưởng bóng rổ tài ba vốn được nhiều cô gái yêu thích trớ trêu thay lại chỉ để ý mỗi một mình Minh, cô bạn thân từ thuở nhỏ đồng thời là người quản lí hiện tại của đội bóng.Trước thềm một giải đấu quan trọng - giải đấu được xem là quyết định cuộc đời của cả ba người - Kiên đã quyết định bày tỏ tình cảm của mình. Tuy nhiên......





> Cái hay đầu tiên của phim phải kể đến là không khí của phim chỉ gói gọn trong thế giới của các bạn trẻ, của tuổi teen, không hề xuất hiện 1 “bóng dáng” người lớn nào trong phim cả (vì sao 2 chữ bóng dáng để trong ngoặc kép thì coi film bạn sẽ nhận ra).
> 
> Một trong những điểm nhấn của bộ phim là những cảnh quay rất đẹp, nhất là những cảnh quay ở Thái Nguyên, đẹp đến lịm cả người.Nhưng nếu chỉ có cảnh quay thiên nhiên đẹp mà không chú ý mô tả những động tác bỏ rổ, bắt bóng bật bảng thì bộ phim không là gì cả. Bộ phim thể hiện 1 sự đầu tư nghiêm túc khi mà những cảnh quay, góc máy của những cú slamdunk hay những pha chuyền bóng gần như là hoàn mỹ. Những động tác quen thuộc như bắt bóng bật bảng, đập bóng, hay những đường phản công đều được khai thác triệt đểở những góc cạnh khác nhau đã khiến cho trận đấu trong phim mang một không khí của một trận đấu bóng rổ thật sự, bên cạnh đó là pha bình luận rất là bựa của 2 bình luận viên cũng đã góp phần mang đến những tiếng cười thú vị trong trận đấu. Ngoài ra những bài nhạc đa phần do chính tay đạo diễn viết lời cũng là 1 thành công của bộ phim. Hòa quyện vào cảnh đẹp của Thái Nguyên là những giai điệu đậm chất country side của ukulele, du dương của harmonica, hay những giai điệu rock thể hiện những khát khao, ước mơ của tuổi trẻ. Tất cả, tất cả tạo nên một nét riêng biệt cho bộ phim. Cái dở có lẽ là duy nhất của bộ phim là phần đầu của bộ phim hơi nhạt do những câu thọai rất bình thường nếu không muốn nói là kịch, tuy nhiên phần còn lại của bộ phim là một sự biến chuyển ngọan mục từ lời thọai tâm lý nhân vật đến diễn xuất của các diễn viên, kể cả diễn viên phụ, diễn viên quần chúng đều rất ư là máu lửa. 
> 
> Nếu như bạn đã từng mê bộ manga Slamdunk, mê vua bắt bóng bật bảng Hanamichi, những cú ném 3 điểm của Mitsui Hisashi (Ono) hay những cú đập ruồi của khỉ đột Takenori thì không nên bỏ qua Dành Cho Tháng Sáu của đạo diễn trẻ Nguyễn Hữu Tuấn
> Nguồn: Dành Cho Tháng Sáu- Phim bóng rổ học đường đầu tiên của Việt Nam



Những hình ảnh trong phim:













Một số hình ảnh của buổi họp báo phim Dành Cho Tháng Sáu diễn ra vào ngày 16/5/2012


Don Nguyễn


Ba diễn viên chính và đạo diễn Nguyễn Hữu Tuấn


Thiên Tú và Huỳnh Anh


(Từ trái qua phải) Huỳnh Anh, đạo diễn Nguyễn Hữu Tuấn, Thiên Tú, Đỗ Quốc Trung, nghệ sĩ nhạc indie/folk có hai quốc tịch Pháp - Úc Guillaume Vétu người đã tạo nên những soundtrack cực hay của bộ phim


Diễn viên hài độc thoại Dưa Leo và đạo diễn Nguyễn Hữu Tuấn




Johnny Trí Nguyễn


Hà Okio

----------


## danhchothangsau

Chương trình vé 0 đồng: Khán giả có cơ hội sở hữu những chiếc vé xem phim Dành Cho Tháng Sáu với mức giá 0 đồng khi chọn suất chiếu 13 giờ vào ngày 26.5 tại các rạp MegaStar Hùng Vương, Vincom, Hải Phòng, Biên Hoà và Đà Nẵng. Chỉ áp dụng cho khán giả mua vé trực tiếp tại rạp.

Về tặng phẩm khi mua vé: Nếu may mắn, bạn sẽ là 1 trong 20 khán giả được sở hữu chiếc áo thun Dành Cho Tháng 6 được thiết kế đẹp mắt cũng như các tặng phẩm khác khi mua vé xem phim.

----------


## danhchothangsau

Chương trình vé 0 đồng lần 2: Khán giả có cơ hội sở hữu những chiếc vé xem phim Dành Cho Tháng Sáu với mức giá 0 đồng khi chọn suất chiếu 13 giờ vào ngày 02.6 tại các rạp MegaStar Hùng Vương, Vincom, Hải Phòng, Biên Hoà và Đà Nẵng. Chỉ áp dụng cho khán giả mua vé trực tiếp tại rạp.

Về tặng phẩm khi mua vé: Nếu may mắn, bạn sẽ là 1 trong 20 khán giả được sở hữu chiếc áo thun Dành Cho Tháng 6 được thiết kế đẹp mắt cũng như các tặng phẩm khác khi mua vé xem phim.

----------

